# lab results in AND. . .



## summerof42 (Dec 26, 2015)

Please help me to interpret my labs. My questions are: 1) Do I need to decrease NatureThroid,? 2) Given my iron panel, do I need to take iron supplementation or digestive enzyme? It appears my iron is not getting assimilated in looking at TIBC and % saturation. As a heads-up [literally] what brought me to think I had a thyroid issue is losing massive amounts of hair which started in 2001. To date, lost over 60% of hair, had to bring in a plumber to clear the drain numerous times and I'm close to needing a wig as you can now see thru my entire scalp  I'm unable to find a good Doc in Wisconsin to listen and they tell me, "they have very nice wigs today" or "go home and do the laundry and quite thinking about your hair." I just want to smack them!

Prior to starting NatureThroid in Apr 2014 my TSH slowly went up anywhere from 1.26 - 4.2 in 8 yrs.

I'm presently taking NatureThroid and multivitamin

TSH 0.295 - [range 0.350 - 5.0] LOW

Free T3 - 4.5 [range 2.2 - 4.0] HIGH (never seen it that high)

Free T4 - 0.9 [range 0.8 - 1.5]

Reverse T3 - 14.4 [range 9.0 - 27]

Iron - 75 [range 50-170]

Ferritin - 44 [range 8 - 252]

Vitamin D 37.7 [range 30.0 - 100.0]

July 2015

Iron - 44 [range 50-170] LOW

TIBC - 459 [range 250-450] HIGH

% Sat - 10% [range 15%-45%]

Thanks to everyone on this site for their compassion and wiling to help others. I appreciate you so much!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

You do need to address the ferritin as that is most likely causing the hair loss.

Also, did you take your Naturethroid before your draw? It peaks in 4 hours which could be the cause of the high FT3.

Most of us on NDT wait and take our dose after the draw.

Hugs,


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> TIBC is usually higher than normal when the body's iron stores are low. This can occur with:
> 
> 
> Iron deficiency anemia


https://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003489.htm

I think you might be wrong with your interpreting of the TIBC test - TIBC is high when you are deficient. I'm no expert - but did have low ferritin issues as well

As far as your hairloss - it sounds like you have been hypo for quite a long time before adding Naturethyroid. Any movement in thyroid hormone - up or down can cause hairloss. Most if not all of us have experienced hair loss in some degree. Good news - it does eventually stop - once your thyroid hormones level out. What sort of doctor is prescribing your thyroid medication?

Do you still have a monthly cycle? Depending on when your blood is drawn during your cycle - will definitely have an effect on ferritin levels. I would supplement all month - have my period and was back to where I began. Periods got unbelievably heavy - believe it or not, low ferritin causes heavy periods. Iron supplements made me ill so after 1 year of suffering I had endometrial ablation - my cycles completely stopped.

Once we hear back on when you took your Naturthroid prior to your draw, we can better address your high FT-3.

How long have you been taking it?


----------



## summerof42 (Dec 26, 2015)

Forgot to add the following in my reply.

I'm 60 yrs young, so monthly cycle no longer happening. 

*Andros* - I know I need to address the ferritin, but just not sure which route to take. Looked at iron supplements at the health food store and was overwhelmed, to say the least. So many options and I also heard they can constipate, which I definitely want to avoid!

What makes my hair curl (well, if I had any) when my Doc called with the test results, the only words that came out of his mouth were, "you need to go on a statin drug because your cholesterol is high." My LDL/HDLratio and Triglycerides are fine. Total Cholesterol was high at 280. Didn't even bother to ask my eating habits, nada. Although in his defense he knows how healthy I eat. I also read folks with thyroid issues tend to also have high Cholesterol; all part of our hormones.

Given the health nut I am, I would never consider taking a stain;dangerous stuff. I eat so darn healthy too! He never even mentioned my iron deficiency and when I brought it up he said, "if you like you can pick up some iron pills at the drug store." Seriously? The reason I saw him was my massive hair loss.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Floradix is a good iron supplement and doesn't cause constipation. Just remember to avoid taking iron supplements within 4 hours of taking your thyroid meds.

Has your doctor said anything about your low Vitamin D at all?


----------



## summerof42 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi Jenny - thanks for your post. Nope, nada. . . Doc said absolutely nothing about my Vitamin D level, which is no surprise. He was more concerned about trying to prescribe a statin drug.

PS. Just read some fabulous info regarding Cholesterol tests and it indicated Cholesterol has nothing to do with heart disease and it's actually the size of particles and inflammation that is the culprit. Not to mention all my ratios for triglecerides, HDL/LDL are ideal.

My only concern about the liquid iron is how it stains your teeth so you almost have to take thru a straw.

So at this point, I will start the liquid iron, BUT I still would like to know your thoughts on my TSH and T3 which were in the abnormal range and if I should cut back on the NatureThroid grains. TSH is getting quite low and T3 high.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Has your doctor looked into why you are anemic?


----------



## summerof42 (Dec 26, 2015)

Lovlkn: No, he really wasn't concerned about my iron and anemia as indicated above and talked about taking a stain drug. Doesn't surprise me, traditional docs are worthless. I would never take a stain drug!

When I tried to tell him there's clinical facts which indicate folks with thyroid issues tend to have high cholesterol numbers he was in denial. In any event, that doesn't bother me because new info shows our cholesterol numbers do not indicate heart disease and it's the ratios of tri's, LDL/HDL and particles.

We REALLY need a section/topic on this forum for recommended Docs to us folks. I live in Wisconsin near the IL border and I have been unable to find anyone intelligent or compassionate enough to help me. And I've been looking since 2000.

I'm thinking my anemia could be due to a absorption issue and should seriously consider taking digestive enzymes and/or HCL. Your thoughts? I have a feeling if I take iron supplements and I have absorption issues the iron supplements would be worthless.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

There is a good doc list on the Stop the Thyroid Madness site. If you can give me your city or a close city, I could look up on the list and pm you the names.


----------



## summerof42 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi Jenny:

Thanks for your post. I live in the Milwaukee area and the docs listed would not be of any help. In my many years of trying to find a good doc I've come across the same dilemma with some other folks in my area who saw a few of the docs listed on that site in my area and they informed me they were useless. I also learned the worst MD to see for thyroid issues is an endocrinologist. After she reviewed my results and at that time my TSH was around 4.31, she said tests were fine and not to worry so much about my hair because "they have very nice wigs today." Grrrrr!

At this point, if someone on this site recommended great doc I would hop on a plane. Well worth the expense.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Unfortunately - thyroid disease seems to be best managed by the patient telling the doctor what we need or want.

Keep trying different doctors - eventually you will find one who will prescribe what you want and run the tests you want. It took me 4 endo's and 2 MD's and one DO before finding one to work with me.

You might want to look into an integrative/ hormone balancing doc as they seem to understand thyroid as well. I've just begun seeing one for sleep issues and he is running all sorts of tests to see whats going on. I can;t wait to see the results.


----------

